# Grey Paint for Hymer window frames



## bar (Aug 6, 2005)

Does anyone know the shade or reference number for Hymer window grey paint. I have stopped at various dealerships and they always say go to a paint shop. I tried our local C.D Bramall ( Plymouth) paint shop but they couldn't find a match. ? Would be grateful for any tips please Bar.
P.S. Didn't know the moderators closed for lunch on Fridays??


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to jump in but if anyone knows the same details for the wheel arches would be most helpfull


----------



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

Have you tried Hymer UK inPreston, they're usually pretty good and may be abel to help, worth a try :?:


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*paint*

hi 
i have just got my hymer back from deepcar motor homes, They replaced the side panal and repaired the front bumper after a 4x4 took a dislike to the shape of mine. great job only sorry i never asked to respray the rest of the dull paint on the front, sorry the point was they had the paint for the bumper mixed localy either leeds or sheffield try giving them an email they might be able to help 
scottie


----------



## bar (Aug 6, 2005)

*Hymer Paint*

Thanks to Scottie and Jeanann for replies. Are off to France on Tuesday. and will continue the search there. I think the only solution is to have the paint made up.

Thanks folks Bar.


----------



## trevandsheila (May 1, 2005)

I think these are the codes you are wanting:-

Bumper Paint Standox A9233 / BMW Lach Silber

White - Fiat Bianco 210

also wipers volvo 1070113	071 109.045

Regards

TrevandSheila


----------

